# PFD for racing, what do you recommend?



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Like the title says, do you wear an inflatable or a race PFD or a full PFD? Trying to get a good balance between flotation and comfort.

P.S. I will be racing primarily on Solings just as an FYI


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I personally prefer the inflatables no matter if racing, daysailing or cruising in my boat. Mustange 3084 and 3184's to be precise as to what is in PFS inventory on our boat.

marty


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Hydrostatic Inflatable*

I wear a Mustang 3184 Hydrostatic inflatable any time I sail, even with crew. They are comfortable, virtually imperceptive as far as profile/weight/bulk, and low maintenance.

What I like about them is if I do go over, and I am hurt and or unconscious, they will self-inflate and keep me afloat while the crew maneuvers to pick me up. The "pill" versions will also self-inflate, but you have to be a little more careful not to get arming device wet, where as the hydrostatic version works on pressure, not dissolving a tablet.

Racing usually involves a lot more activity and things to go wrong quickly than just your weekend cruise. Ever more of a reason to wear a PFD.

DrB


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the insight guys, I have an MD3184 but am worried every time I take a dunk I have to re-arm which costs a fair amount of $$. Wondering if it's worth jut buying a race vest so I don't have that concern.

I think one dunk or so and I could have bought something like this:
West Marine: Pro Racer Buoyancy Aid Product Display

That says it's only a "buoyancy aid" though...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Merlin,

The only thype of vest that you should consider for racing is an inflatable IMHO. If you will _*only *_be racing solings, then the Mustang MD3183 (with out the integral safety harness) will save you a few bucks over the MD3184. If, like me, you also plan to do some cruising, then the MD3184 (with the harness) is a better choice. Both of these use the "hydrostatic" inflator that automatically inflates the vest after the hydroststic pressure increases from 4" submersion. The arming mechanism is certified for 5 years without service.

The guy that I race with has a manual PFD. He manually arms and disarms it every time that we go out, so that it dosen't go off accidentally in his duffle bag. It seems like a pain to me, but he seems quite content. I just hope that if he does go over the side, he remembered to arm it, and that he dosen't get knocked out by the boom before he hits the habaah...

I'm guessing that you're either with the BHSC, or BSC, since these are the two active Soling racing fleets. I have been with the BHSC for the last two years, but didn't re-up this year. My counterpart is looking for a member of the club to commit to Wednesday nights. I'll put you in touch with him, if you're interested. PM me and let me know which club

Ed


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

merlin2375 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys, I have an MD3184 but am worried every time I take a dunk I have to re-arm which costs a fair amount of $$. Wondering if it's worth jut buying a race vest so I don't have that concern...


The idea is to stay *IN *the boat. If you go over the side, the $70 for the re-arm kit will be the least of your worries. You'll be soaked, and take more than $70 worth of ribbing from the fleet.

There are a couple of folks that have the vests. Not many though. It gets warm on the harbor in July/August, and you may not want the extra insulation.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy - Thanks for the advice! My goal is to stay *IN*  but you never do know!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I wear the most comfortable non-inflatable with the most buoyancy I can find. I worry (perhaps mistakenly) about cartridges going off at the wrong time from getting wet or banged around. A non-inflatable vest provides cushioning against lumpy cleats, railings, or sharp angles and is a little bit warmer on chilly night watches. It's also hotter on those sweaty days, but I do use a deodorant. Really. No, I don't need a bath. No, really. Not now!! Let go of me! Not in the water!! I...! (plouf) 

At least I know my lifejacket works.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

/\/\ any particular vest you'd recommend?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've used them all over the years - full cruiser suits in winter, vests at other times, and I still remember the gawdawful ones we had to wear as kids (Thank G for Mustang!!)
Currently I wear the inflatable, mostly for lack of bulk. My wife still prefers a vest. We don't race much anymore, but our son races a lot and has gone from the inflatables to the compact kayakers' vests. They restrict your mobility less than full vests. As a bowman on a Farr 40 and a TP52 (and now on a Melges 32 - all wet boats in a breeze), he was concerned about inflatables going off early, and the general "what if it doesn't go off when I need it?" worry.

Most today do use the inflatable, I only know of one instance when one went off on deck, it was the older moisture triggered type, not the hydrostatic triggered one.

And, as mentioned above, Rule # 1 is to stay on the boat. Rules 2 and 3 are "ditto"!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*only go swimming if i get thrown in by the crew...*



eherlihy said:


> The idea is to stay *IN *the boat. If you go over the side, the $70 for the re-arm kit will be the least of your worries. You'll be soaked, and take more than $70 worth of ribbing from the fleet.
> 
> There are a couple of folks that have the vests. Not many though. It gets warm on the harbor in July/August, and you may not want the extra insulation.


otherwise, i'm with you, stay inside the rails.. (meat )..i have a long standing rule that i may, or may not come back for you based on how you got outside the lifelines
yeah i know, but watching you trim up before you start MOB drills..makes em think... waving as you sail away...
i haven't worn a pfd racing since the 70's...i have them for when i need it (harness and racing vest). but they are stored nicely, safely within reach from the companionway.


----------

